# Answer these two things



## Blake Bowden (Dec 14, 2011)

What do you enjoy most about Lodge?

What do you dislike?


----------



## Zack (Dec 15, 2011)

Like...ritual.

Dislike...politics


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Dec 15, 2011)

I like the fellowship the most, and the progressive line the least.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 15, 2011)

I like the ritual and education the most. The politics and some of the subversive things some people do to get their way. Granted we don't have a lot of it but it does happen on occasion.


----------



## Ashlar (Dec 15, 2011)

Like the most , Ritual and Masonic education .

Dislike the most , the politics and the other bodies shoving petitions in the faces of new Master Masons .


----------



## cog41 (Dec 15, 2011)

Like: 
Symbolry and it's application in everyday living. 

The history. Where Masonry has been and where it is going.

Dislike:

hummm? Politics.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 15, 2011)

Like: fellowship, teaching work, sharing masonic history and philosophy

Dislike:  politics, politics, politics ... did I mention politics!


----------



## MMWoody (Dec 19, 2011)

Like... the ritual, the history and what it stands for
Dislike...the unwelcomed feeling if you are not in the "in" circle and attend weekly.


----------



## nwendele (Dec 19, 2011)

I love the symbolism and history, I dislike how little the symbolism and history are actually discussed.  However, I am actively working to fix that in my lodge.


----------



## khilles (Dec 20, 2011)

Like education. Dislike lack of dedication


----------



## cog41 (Dec 20, 2011)

nwendele said:


> I love the symbolism and history, I dislike how little the symbolism and history are actually discussed.  However, I am actively working to fix that in my lodge.




Nice idea.

Good Luck.


----------



## VinnyC (Dec 20, 2011)

MMWoody said:


> Like... the ritual, the history and what it stands for
> Dislike...the unwelcomed feeling if you are not in the "in" circle and attend weekly.



Really? So there's a click within a click. That's never good. At least in my eyes.


----------



## JTM (Dec 20, 2011)

hah, like is easy.  dislike not so much.

either way, i dislike the same thing in masonry that i've always disliked about other organizations... aligning our motivations is often way harder done than said, and leads to infighting and hurt feelings.


----------



## Mac (Dec 22, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:


> What do you enjoy most about Lodge?


Masonic education and festive boards



> What do you dislike?


The lack of these things in my area.

Also, our ritual should not be robotic and so strictly graded in weird areas.  Gone is the emotion from many important parts, replaced by a rote recitation.


----------



## K.S. (Dec 25, 2011)

Like: symbolism, history and fellowship

Dislike: politics and they way new members get left in the dust after initiation a little bit.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 25, 2011)

There are lots of things I like about Freemasonry. The best is the worldwide fellowship. I do a lot of international work, and I have been privileged to visit lodges in many foreign countries. Not all Masons have this opportunity, but it is part of the wages of a Master Mason.

There are, sadly, many things I dislike. Freemasonry is a human institution, and it is subject to all of the problems, inherent when humans are involved.

My biggest "beef", is that too many Masons are unwilling to face the serious problems that Masonry will confront in the 21st Century. If I could get one wish, it would be that all Grand Lodge officers, and all lodge officers, and all Masons, would get a "reality check".


----------



## Steve Cumbie (Dec 26, 2011)

I like the Fellowship the Brothers and history 


I dislike lack of dedication after working so hard to become a Master Mason,and not doing what you say because you forgot.


----------



## luftx (Dec 28, 2011)

I like the fellowship, but abhor the empathy!


----------



## bro menor (Dec 30, 2011)

I Like the way we treat and respect each other, always on the level brother..


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jan 2, 2012)

I think like is too weak of a word, I LOVE the rich history and philosophical teachings are brotherhood offers man.  For my current project in researching the Memphis Rite I learned so much about Freemasonry and what men were doing in the 19th century to make it better and to add a more fuller Masonic experience.

I dislike the institutional racism and lack of change within our beloved fraternity, particularly here in Texas.  Robotic reciting of the ritual, men showing up to lodge in t-shirt and shorts, etc.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice post Brother Vick ...nice post indeed.


----------



## Steve Cumbie (Jan 2, 2012)

Amen Brother Vic :14:


----------



## sands67 (Jan 7, 2012)

Like is the morals on which Freemasonry were built. All level under the square, fellowship, rituals. Dislike...politics, empathy and people who claim to espouse the values of Freemasonry but their actions tell a different story


----------

